# Harman Kardon Code for remote volume



## azkober (Dec 24, 2004)

The remote for my PVR 721 was able to control the volume on my Harman Kardon AVR 630. I can't get the new remote for my 921 to talk with the HK AVR. 
I have tried the old code for the HK on the new remote with no luck. The old remote still works but I'd like to use the new remote with the new PVR.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 672 HK code from the 921 manual works to control the volume on my HK AVR-125 receiver.


----------



## Savage112 (Jun 26, 2004)

I am having the same problem with my Denon 985 receiver. I guess we will have to wait till they update the remotes and buy a new one.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

The 640 HK code from the 921 manual works for the volume on my HK525 receiver. The volume + actually turns the volume up and the - down, On my 508 I had to use the - to turn up the volume and the + to lower on the HK receiver.


----------



## judoal (Jan 6, 2005)

I have an Adcom preamp/tuner. There are no codes listed for any Adcom device and the scan function on the remote didn't find anything that controlled the Adcom. Anyone have a clue here?


----------



## RACE20 (May 7, 2002)

The 921 manual list codes for Marantz receivers and none of the codes work either. I think most Marantz remotes will control other Marantz's so why list 3 codes that don't work?


----------

